# Bull Redfish Charter or Trout Charter - FREEBIE!



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 25, 2010)

Guys-

Many people are busy and have not posted on this forum in a while. Those of you on my friends list should get this post VIA PM so you know about it.

Since I have been asked numerous times about doing another give-away trip, I am going to do (1) give away trip this season and I will start it now. We'll do Bull Redfish and if it's too cold by the time we run the trip, we'll go catch some trout near St. Simons and Jekyll. Capt. TJ Cheek will join us with his boat as well, this way we can select more people. 

We'll pick (7) people to go on this trip. How ya like that deal??????!!!!! 

This trip will be FREE of charge and leave from Hickory Bluff Marina. This will be a 6-hour trip. 

Tentatively, we'll set the trip up to be run on Sunday November 14th. PM me to be on the selection list or reply here. I will draw on the last day of this month.

once again, I am giving back what fishing has given to me over the past 20 years, and I am glad to do so.

Below is the inshore/nearshore boat my crew will be going on. Drawing only a foot of water to float, our 27 Rambo is ideal for 4-5 people trout fishing or bull redfishing in the sounds, rivers or off the beaches.


----------



## hitchin (Oct 25, 2010)

*bull redfish or trout charter*

I have enjoyed reading your and other posts on here. would be happy to be exposed to your knowledge , not to mention the fun of a day fishing.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you hitch... I appreciate your post and thanks for reading. You're on the list brotha!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Oct 25, 2010)

Gahoozle Charters will commit at least one boat for the give away.

Dad has a couple charters that week so either he or I will be happy to run one of our other boats.

Just let us know who wants to go and what they want do. We can accomodate fly fisherman, light tackle enthusiasts, live bait chunkers, bull red afficianados, or whatever else.

It's too bad we aren't all millionaires so we could just do this all the time.

Good idea! Let's go pound on 'em!


----------



## FUGAZI (Oct 25, 2010)

Please put my name on the list. Thanks!


----------



## seasick (Oct 25, 2010)

Please put me on the list. 
thanks
Jeffrey


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 25, 2010)

How many people do you want to take, TJ?





Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> Gahoozle Charters will commit at least one boat for the give away
> 
> Dad has a couple charters that week so either he or I will be happy to run one of our other boats.
> 
> ...


----------



## TroupTC (Oct 25, 2010)

*Thanks*

I love the Georgia coast.  Please add my name to the list.  I'd love to get the chance to hook up with one of those bull reds,you guys post about. 

Capt Lott and Capt TJ Cheek, we appreciate your genorosity.

Jeff


----------



## erniesp (Oct 25, 2010)

Please add me to the list


----------



## FordHunter (Oct 25, 2010)

i would like a chance to get on that list.

Thank you


----------



## revrandyf (Oct 25, 2010)

I would very much appreciate being added to the list.  Blessings on you guys for what you are doing.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 25, 2010)

Being that the trip I won last year got cancelled.....I will once again tempt fate and try to finally win something!!!!  Add me to the list Cap'n!!!


This is what I would look like in your boat Richie!!!! Granted we wouldnt be tied to the dock!!!


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Oct 25, 2010)

please add me to the list Cap'n thank you


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 25, 2010)

Who are the whiners that keep on 1 starring a post where some guides are coming together to help other fishermen get on the water FOR FREE? PM me and we'll straighten it out.

What a terrible post this is. Helping people is just awful..... There are a few that want some of the guides gone of this forum. Until that day I am banned from this forum, I will continue like I always have.

To those of you who are wanting to join in and go fishing and have enjoyed this thread and the chance at going fishing with some experienced guides free of charge, please 5 star this thread at the top of the page where you see "Rating".


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 25, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Who are the whiners that keep on 1 starring a post where some guides are coming together to help other fishermen get on the water FOR FREE? PM me and we'll straighten it out.
> 
> What a terrible post this is. Helping people is just awful..... There are a few that want some of the guides gone of this forum. Until that day I am banned from this forum, I will continue like I always have.
> 
> To those of you who are wanting to join in and go fishing and have enjoyed this thread and the chance at going fishing with some experienced guides free of charge, please 5 star this thread at the top of the page where you see "Rating".



5-Star in my book!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 25, 2010)

Well put, Buck...... Well Put.


----------



## ugakbk (Oct 25, 2010)

Captains Richie and TJ, 

I will be out of town that weekend, but if not would definitely ask to be added to the list.  Just wanted to thank both of you for the free charter offer, as well as your updates and insight on the forum.  I grew up on the water up here in Savannah, but feel like I could always learn something from you two.

Two thumbs up!


----------



## Monti61 (Oct 25, 2010)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## archer47 (Oct 25, 2010)

Please add me and my Nephew to the list  THANKS


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Oct 25, 2010)

Add me to the list....


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey.... Where did that Bull Redfish come from Scott?? LOL!


----------



## killswitch (Oct 25, 2010)

2 thumbs up to you guys for the offer and for the reports and helpful information you post.
Now.................we are heading that way Thurs. for a few days of fishing and shrimping. Maybe the fish will still be chewing. Thanks again !!


----------



## bowfish71 (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to be on the list.  Thanks for the donation and I'm sure whoever wins will have a ball.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Oct 25, 2010)

It would be best if we could keep it at 3, but if we need to, we can take 4. 



Capt. Richie Lott said:


> How many people do you want to take, TJ?


----------



## IRISHEAGLE7 (Oct 25, 2010)

You can count me in. Thanks again.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Oct 25, 2010)

Please throw me in the hat.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Oct 25, 2010)

*Trip*

I'd like my name to be tossed in please!!


----------



## aa136 (Oct 25, 2010)

Please add me and my 7 year old son to the list.  Thanks!!


----------



## roperdoc (Oct 25, 2010)

Please add my son(13) and I. Thanks!


----------



## rbullock012000 (Oct 25, 2010)

*charter*

add me and my boy and thanks for giving


----------



## Robert 31320 (Oct 25, 2010)

Richie,

I would ask to be added to the list.  But, living on the coast and having my own boat affords me the ability to go whenever work permits.  That said, please don't put me in the pot....and allow me to commend you and the other guides that do things like this for those that aren't able to enjoy the coast of Georgia like some of us are.

Cheers!


----------



## djtoomuch (Oct 25, 2010)

Please add me and my father (68 yrs old) to your list. Thanks for giving back.


----------



## HIGHBALL (Oct 25, 2010)

Robert 31320 said:


> Richie,
> 
> I would ask to be added to the list.  But, living on the coast and having my own boat affords me the ability to go whenever work permits.  That said, please don't put me in the pot....and allow me to commend you and the other guides that do things like this for those that aren't able to enjoy the coast of Georgia like some of are.
> 
> Cheers!



I don't post very often but read almost everyday and would like to say Robert your O.K. in my book! I like that you think of others and not only yourself.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Oct 25, 2010)

PLEASE put me on the list.

THanks and I am GLAD the guides are here to share knowledge with the rest of us!! 5 stars!!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Oct 25, 2010)

Please add me and my son to the list. 

Just started trying our hand at saltwater fishing. Would love for him to hook into one of those bull reds!

Thanks to all of you who offer your services!


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 26, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## milltown (Oct 26, 2010)

This is a great thing that Captain Richie and Captain TJ are doing.  I wish I could enter but I am busy EVERY SINGLE weekend in November.


----------



## jfinch (Oct 26, 2010)

Please put mine and my 8 yo son's name in the hat for this.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Oct 26, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Hey.... Where did that Bull Redfish come from Scott?? LOL!



Ugh..I think it came off the bottom in about 3 feet of water...fishing off of the Ozone...one of many we caught that year....


----------



## fredw (Oct 26, 2010)

Richie and TJ, wonderful gesture on your parts.

Please put my name in the old hat.


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 26, 2010)

Good job guys! 

I don't need to be in the drawing, but wanted to thank y'all for doing this - you're gonna give someone a great trip!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 26, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Ugh..I think it came off the bottom in about 3 feet of water...fishing off of the Ozone...one of many we caught that year....



LOL...! I thought it looked familiar. Honestly Griff, tell the public how many Reds we caught that year... I remember number 100. It was a blur after that!


----------



## mhg (Oct 26, 2010)

Please add my name to the list
This is a great site with an even better bunch of fishermen
Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us greener types
Mike


----------



## d-a (Oct 27, 2010)

Robert 31320 said:


> Richie,
> 
> I would ask to be added to the list.  But, living on the coast and having my own boat affords me the ability to go whenever work permits.  That said, please don't put me in the pot....and allow me to commend you and the other guides that do things like this for those that aren't able to enjoy the coast of Georgia like some of us are.
> 
> Cheers!



X2

d-a


----------



## louieb57 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have never fished over on the ga coast. I would love a chance  at it , so please put my name in the hat


----------



## hoochfisher (Oct 27, 2010)

i would love a chance to learn with you fine fellows. please put my name in the hat also.

thanks for the chance,
Brad


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like to get on that list please thanks


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Oct 27, 2010)

Please add me to the list captain


----------



## fthrashe (Oct 27, 2010)

Please put me on the list.
Thanks, Keith


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 27, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Being that the trip I won last year got cancelled.....I will once again tempt fate and try to finally win something!!!!  Add me to the list Cap'n!!!
> 
> 
> This is what I would look like in your boat Richie!!!! Granted we wouldnt be tied to the dock!!!



LOL!!! Very nice, Very Nice...... I got a good laugh on this one. I had to look twice man. I thought you were really fighting a fish out of my boat and pasted that in..... Great time..


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 27, 2010)

d-a said:


> X2
> 
> d-a



Thanks da and Robert..... We appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Oct 27, 2010)

Man I am excited! Between this and the veteran's trip, I can't wait to show some folks what Georgia has to offer in November! I can't sleep!

Hunting season? Big slob trout and reds hunting season, maybe.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Oct 27, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> LOL...! I thought it looked familiar. Honestly Griff, tell the public how many Reds we caught that year... I remember number 100. It was a blur after that!



I lost count after 150...I do remember the number 100 and 
101 we were both hooked up at the same time racing to get the fish in to be the 100th fish..lol..you landed yours first and I swear we both looked at the fish and it was loaded up with spots...would have been kewl if it was a 100 spots...but we had to release her before we could count the spots...
I think there is a pic somewhere of that fish...all I know is my chiropractor loved me that year....every Monday I had a standing appt for an adjustment and massage...those slob bull reds put a hurting on me...


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 27, 2010)

definitely 5 stars bro... Always some haters trolling around trying to mess up the mood man. I think you know what I am thinking about the haters Richie! hehe! holler at me!


----------



## BowShooter (Oct 27, 2010)

Sign me up!!


----------



## kirt (Oct 27, 2010)

Add me to the list please, and good luck all.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Oct 27, 2010)

Add 1 more rookie to the list


----------



## bakershaker21 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Trip*

I would be honored to be on the list.  Thank you for the opprotunity.

Matt


----------



## thendric (Oct 27, 2010)

Please add me to the list.  Sounds like a great time!


----------



## hawghntr21 (Oct 27, 2010)

hey man add me to the list...i would love to go and try out a bull red....thanks for the great opportunity...its people like u that keep the sport alive


----------



## waregle1 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Wow...*

Please add my name to the list. And thank you very much for the opportunity to be drawn. 5 Star in my book all the way. 

Kim Youngblood
(aka waregle1)
Lawrenceville, GA


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice posts people.... Very nice... It's good to see all the partcicpation again.

After all those one stars you would think we were outcasts...LOL!

Man, I love this game! I wish I could take each and every one of you to play ball on my court for a day. Sometimes it's not perfect, but most days are pretty darn good on the Coastal GA waters. 

If I had the money, I would do this twice a week, no kidding... I love to see people catch fish, period.


----------



## morelans (Oct 28, 2010)

*Fishing*

Heck man.. throw me in the hat too - Sounds like fun!!!

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 28, 2010)

Enough...Yall are diluting my chances of winning!!!!


----------



## Knotmuch (Oct 28, 2010)

Add me to the list fine captain.


----------



## fishingmaddog (Oct 28, 2010)

Count Me in For the Drawing Please. Thanks a million


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 29, 2010)

This is great. Thanks for the opportunity. Could you add me and my son to the list. 

Thanks,
Doug.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 30, 2010)

Drawing will be tomorrow.. Those of you who have their names in the hat, please be sure you can get away on the date outlined for this event...

Thank you to all those who are participating!


----------



## d-a (Oct 30, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Drawing will be tomorrow.. Those of you who have their names in the hat, please be sure you can get away on the date outlined for this event...
> 
> Thank you to all those who are participating!



Good luck to everyone in the drawing. I sure wish uncle same didn't need me to work that weekend or i would be in it too. So far Im 0-4 on these events/trips put on and worked all of them.

d-a


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 30, 2010)

If its not to late I would love to be in the drawing. If I am then yall have a great trip! This is very generous of yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2010)

I think the drawing was for today.....I'd love to be added, if it isn't too late. Thanks anyway!!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow I just saw this. not sure if its to late but I would like to be added as well. Thank you.


----------



## Cut Bait (Oct 31, 2010)

If it's not too late, please add me to the list Capt. Richie.  Thank you.


----------



## BCAPES (Nov 2, 2010)

I will  be at St Simons this weekend on a family vacation!  I will come back if I can still put my name in the hat!!!  Thanks!


----------

